
Grapherl: Erlang/OTP based stats gathering daemon - kansi
Grapherl (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;processone&#x2F;grapherl&#x2F;tree&#x2F;dev) is realtime scalable stats gathering daemon which can handle high amount of incoming data points (~1 million data points per minute per socket). It also provides a web dashboard that allows the users to visualize graphs for the stored stats. Try it out !
======
dang
Stories without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with
the link and adding your text as a comment in the thread. Also, put "Show HN"
in front of the title if it's your own work.

However, you'd be best off waiting a few days before posting this, since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10324921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10324921)
was just on the front page and users here prefer variety.

